# High School pains and NOBODY LISTENS!



## 15093 (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm 14 and I am in High School.Every morning I get up, feel bad and run to the toilet. I am sometimes in there for so long, I don't have time for breakfast. Mum blames me being late because I don't get up early, but I get up at 6:45am (I have to leave at 8:20am) and sit on the toilet forever.But sometimes, mum gives me a lift and sometimes I walk with a friend, still with a cramp in my stomach. I arrive at school and wait with another friend in my class to go in the classroom, by ths time I really need the toilet, but I know the bell will go any second. That is my last chance to go the whole day. Year 10s and the bullies hang out in there or the rest of the day.Some friends I can talk about this to, but I don't see them often. So I try to talk to my other friends, the ones I hang round with. They'd say, ' we don't want to know about this right now,' or ' I've heard all this before'. Don't get me wrong, they are good friends, it's just when we get to the subject of me in pain they don't want to know! It's not like I tell them about my toilet troubles ( cause i don't!)!Then there's my Mum. Whenever I complain of a tummy ache or running to the loo, she either gets annoyed or laughs about it.I know that she is fed up with me moaning all the time, but she has no idea how much it hurts. My Dad has IBS, but he only reacts to cheese and milk. My Aunt ( my mums sister) has IBS but I'm really not sure what sets her off, but I can't eat acidic fruit, curry, fruit juice, white bread and now chocolate! Why can't my mum see how much I need her to be serious about this? Sometimes, she understands, but that was when I first started like this. When I need a prescription for my peppermint oil capsules, I tell her I'm on my last packet, but when I finish it she blames me, when I have already told her! I know she is very busy now she is a teaching assistant at my lil' sisters primary school, but still, I need her to help me!Sometimes I have to tell my Nanny instead, or my Aunt, then mum says why can't I tell her. I do tell her then she is understanding, but later it seems funny to her.Does anyone else feel the same? Does anyone else have trouble at home or problems at school like me?


----------



## swimmer_at_midnight (Dec 4, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. Your mum sounds like she doesn't know how to deal with you having IBS and so tries to avoid the issue by not taking it seriously. (i don't have a degree in psychology so i am just guessing.) My mum is very supportive and she is the only person I can actually talk to about it. If I moan and groan to my friends at school, they just sort of look at me. Your friends (the ones you hang out with) don't sound very supportive but i guess most people our age especially don't feel comfortable talking about pain. my dad thinks it's psychological and that i'll grow out of it. I wish! And just once, I want to say to my math teacher's face, i am late for class because i have been in the washroom having diarrhea and i am in pain and just don't talk to me, don't even bother. I never will say it of course. (I am kind of scared of my math teacher, and I also kind of like one of the guys in that class.)Personally i think it's really important to have 1 person who you can talk freely to about it, just so you can vent. You can probably talk to your dad or your aunt...they might understand it better than your mum and be more willing to listen to you rant. (Ranting is good. It makes you feel so much more sane after you're done!)Hope I've made you feel better...at least a little bit...


----------

